# Low Speed Mixture evinrude 6hp



## JRyno10 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am not sure what this knob is used for or how it should be set in order for my outboards to perform properly. I has hoping somebody here could share some knowledge!


----------



## Johny25 (Sep 27, 2012)

what year 6hp? #1-Turn it all the way to the right until it is seated, lightly. Do not crank it in hard. #2-Then turn it back out 1.5 turns to start. #3-Then turn in 1/4 turn increments one way or the other (usually out more) until you find the highest motor idle. #4-Then turn it back in 1/4 turn. 
To fine tune it you must have the boat in the water with the motor in gear at its lowest idle and then repeat step #3 and #4


----------



## JRyno10 (Sep 30, 2012)

It is a 1968, and i believe the knob is too loose. and it spins both ways very easily and will go more than 360 degrees.


----------



## Johny25 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lets make sure we are talking about the same thing here.... #37 in this diagram correct.
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1968&hp=6&model=6802A&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Carburetor+And+Starter+Group

If it is to easy to turn then the packing needs to be replaced. It is supposed to turn both ways also and go more than 360 degrees. It has a very long set of threads on it and can probably turn 20 plus times from the start. Turn it all the way in until it bottoms out, lightly though. Then back out 1.5 turns and continue to follow the steps posted above. If the packing is shot (the plastic/rubber piece the idle screw threads into) then you are likely sucking air through it and it needs to be replaced. Also take it out and check to see that the tip is not worn out or beveled.


----------



## JRyno10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I do believe we are talking about the same engine 6802. I will check that and also thank you very much for the info, I am about to go outside and try it out.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2012)

You can tighten the packing nut (the nut that surrounds the needle) and increase the friction on the adjustment needle. That should be all that is needed. The OP did not mention an idle quality issue. 
The adjustment procedure outlined for you is correct.


----------



## shawnfish (Oct 4, 2012)

quick question, not sure if that 68 has both but my 62 5.5 fisherman has a high and low knob. just wondering when they stopped putting both on the motors..


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2012)

They stopped because folks were changing the mixtures and either damaging the engines or returning the engines to the dealers for re-adjustments. These simple issues were time consuming and caused problems between customers, owners, and ultimately the factory. 
The fixed high speed jet pretty much took care of the issues.


----------

